# Follow Canon Rumors on Instagram!



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 6, 2020)

> One of the things on the to-do checklist in 2020 is to refocus the Canon Rumors Instagram account to the site and the gear and to move the personal stuff to a different account. The same will happen with Twitter as well.
> On a personal note…… the last 18 months with the new monster baby has been a time-consuming affair for everyone in our household, I do think I will get some time back to refocus on the web site and finally get some things going that I’ve wanted to do for years.
> Please give us a follow if you do the Instagram thing.



Continue reading...


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 6, 2020)

Saw that over the weekend! Followed! @control_the_light


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 6, 2020)

damn your late but better than never I guess.


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 6, 2020)

Could I ask why? (genuine question)

I don't have* nor if I'm honest really want an IG account, what is the actual benefit to CR?

*Partly since I rarely carry a mobile phone and it has an awful camera ;-)


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 6, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> Could I ask why? (genuine question)
> 
> I don't have* nor if I'm honest really want an IG account, what is the actual benefit to CR?
> 
> *Partly since I rarely carry a mobile phone and it has an awful camera ;-)



Social media definitely isn't for everyone, the only thing I generally use is IG stories, but that's more for people I know than the site. Hence why I want to split personal and CR.

It's merely another avenue for me to reach readers. I take no offense if you have zero interest.


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 6, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Social media definitely isn't for everyone, the only thing I generally use is IG stories, but that's more for people I know than the site. Hence why I want to split personal and CR.
> 
> It's merely another avenue for me to reach readers. I take no offense if you have zero interest.


I can appreciate the marketing angle - it's one of those things I perhaps 'should' look at for the Northlight Images site, but the problem is I feel I'd simply not put any serious effort into it and I wouldn't want to do it badly ;-)


----------



## rjbray01 (Jan 6, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Like a sort of kids version of CR then  

Maybe start with a review of Canon's android and iphone software then ...


----------



## LensFungus (Jan 6, 2020)

You're too late. You have to go to TikTok and upload twerking videos.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 6, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> Could I ask why? (genuine question)
> 
> I don't have* nor if I'm honest really want an IG account, what is the actual benefit to CR?
> 
> *Partly since I rarely carry a mobile phone and it has an awful camera ;-)


A lot of posts here make it seem like this is the old folks home of photography. Social media is the future (actually right now), not only for exposure but business. If you are like an old retired hobbyist or dont care about increasing your income, then i could see not caring about social media in 2020 and beyond.


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 6, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> A lot of posts here make it seem like this is the old folks home of photography. Social media is the future (actually right now), not only for exposure but business. If you are like an old retired hobbyist or dont care about increasing your income, then i could see not caring about social media in 2020 and beyond.


And that I'm afraid is just the kind of trite blanket put down that makes many wonder just how much of the 'social media benefits' promised by various snake oil salespeople social media experts are sheer moonshine ;-)

No, the social media lottery approach to marketing does not suit every type of business. To bring up that old chestnut of 'exposure' should ring alarm bells for any working photographer who's ever had people ring up and try to get work for nowt.

Now, valid and relevant marketing information and realistic ROI figures will always be most welcome, but just assuming that a dislike of IG and its relevance to a particular business equates with decrepitude is misinformed at best...


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 7, 2020)

keithcooper said:


> And that I'm afraid is just the kind of trite blanket put down that makes many wonder just how much of the 'social media benefits' promised by various snake oil salespeople social media experts are sheer moonshine ;-)
> 
> No, the social media lottery approach to marketing does not suit every type of business. To bring up that old chestnut of 'exposure' should ring alarm bells for any working photographer who's ever had people ring up and try to get work for nowt.
> 
> Now, valid and relevant marketing information and realistic ROI figures will always be most welcome, but just assuming that a dislike of IG and its relevance to a particular business equates with decrepitude is misinformed at best...


Social media is just another way of showing people what you do with fast access and interaction. people see something, they want it, they might possible pay for it. it isnt that deep if you can keep your emotions out of it. this is a photography site one of the biggest ways to get attention is by photos. yes it might not work for the millions of different businesses out here but it works amazingly good for photography.


----------



## keithcooper (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes, it _can_ work for _some_ types of photography business - like any other marketing tool it needs to be relevant and give an ROI on the time/effort/money spent on it. 

The problems come when someone has the temerity to suggest that not all photography businesses will see a meaningful return... or for that matter ask to see some relevant figures or just want to how it will improve profitability - an aspect that tends to be ignored in all too many pitches for social media campaigns i've seen or been involved with.

'Fast access and interaction' may suit your particular photo business, but not others.

I have no argument about social media being a potentially worthwhile business tool, just with those who would offer it as a panacea - photography in this instance is just another type of business, despite what some photographers might like to think ;-)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 7, 2020)

What is instagram? I've never used it. I thought it was used as a post production tool for camera phones to make weird effects, I really don't know, and have never had enough interest to research it. I guess its true, us old people are slow to adapt new things.


----------



## hashimpeak (May 13, 2022)

To take beautiful photos for Instagram*, you don't have to use a camera - a phone camera is often enough. But it is still worthwhile to get a basic knowledge of photography. Learn your composition Composition is responsible for the way objects are placed in a picture, and it helps to make the picture look harmonious and interesting. If you are not going to do photography professionally, your basic knowledge will be enough. After successfully taking a photo, you need to know how to repost on instagram - 1394ta . It's pretty easy if you use a third-party app.


----------

